# Travel Channel in HD



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The Travel Channel in now advertising that it is available in HD.


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd love it in HD!
Equator HD was a favorite of mine until the programming started repeating. I love the Rudy Maxa and Rick Steves travel shows....seen 'em all unfortunately.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I would have loved to see WPT in HD, but apparently they're jumping ship to GSN shortly, which of course, we get in SD with little hope (I expect) that we'll see it in HD anytime soon.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

No Reservations in HD


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

F1Fan said:


> No Reservation in HD


Yep. They ran a promo yesterday on No Reservations and said it was in HD.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Having Equator and TravelHD would be the ultimate for me ... love travel channels.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

HDG said:


> The Travel Channel in now advertising that it is available in HD.


not on dish network..........edit title....


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> not on dish network..........edit title....


Lol, were not getting any new HD until at least October


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> not on dish network..........edit title....


I think the title is fine. I reported a fact I observed while watching the channel, just like others reported that Sci-Fi and USA had done the same - and even though those are not presently delivered by Dish.

My hope is that Travel will be included in the next round of Dish HD offerings. My intent was to inform that it (the channel) has launched an HD version of itself.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

does direct tv have travel channel HD? Its like DISH doesnt even care if they keep losing people or not


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

0pusX said:


> does direct tv have travel channel HD? Its like DISH doesnt even care if they keep losing people or not


I checked Direct's lineup online ... assuming their chart is up to date, they don't show Travel as a present or upcoming HD offering. It wouldn't really surprise me since I suspect they've just launched.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

0pusX said:


> does direct tv have travel channel HD? Its like DISH doesnt even care if they keep losing people or not


A neighbor signed up for Dish Saturday. I watched the installer.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

0pusX said:


> does direct tv have travel channel HD? Its like DISH doesnt even care if they keep losing people or not


They do not. I think only cox has travel channel hd right now.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

The travel section of the newpaper is one of the first sections that I throw away on Sunday morning. I realize that I am probably in the minority here but I travel all day in my business and the last thing I want to do is travel more when I get home!


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

racton1 said:


> The travel section of the newpaper is one of the first sections that I throw away on Sunday morning. I realize that I am probably in the minority here but I travel all day in my business and the last thing I want to do is travel more when I get home!


Then don't waste your time commenting in this thread. Clearly some of us do want this channel. Hopefully we'll get Travel HD soon.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually, I don't want to actually travel - on the road, in the air, or on a ship - which makes the Travel Channel a way to see things.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Suomi said:


> Then don't waste your time commenting in this thread. Clearly some of us do want this channel. Hopefully we'll get Travel HD soon.


I hope that you get it also! Like I said I am in the minority when it comes to Travel.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

What's its channel number? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

heisman said:


> What's its channel number? I've never heard of it.


Dish Channel 215 on any package above DishFamily ... in SD of course.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

heisman said:


> What's its channel number? I've never heard of it.


It's a Discovery channel. They bought it from a company that pulled it off the air for a number of years.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd like to have the Travel Channel in HD too. Equator has some visual treats but the content is kind of esoteric. Like that World Heritage show for example. Stunning visuals, intriguing sounds, and Marxist analysis. On this last point, for example, this one show about an historic cathedral in S. America kept talking about "The Masses." Not church Masses mind you but rather Marxist Masses, as in class struggle, as in Church = Suppression. Of course the conclusion was that such a beautiful church was only made possible by an architectural genocide against the indigenous population, and -- after that was accomplished -- by the ruthless and systematic exploitation of the surviving "Masses". So much for the beautiful church!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> It's a Discovery channel. They bought it from a company that pulled it off the air for a number of years.


Discovery sold The Travel Channel to Cox last year.


----------



## HemiTy (Apr 2, 2007)

Cox purchased the Travel Channel from Discovery so they are the only ones to have it, and as far as I can see there are no planned talks with E* or D* for the addition of this channel at the moment.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wonder if that is why the arn't gonna have WPT back next year.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDG said:


> I think the title is fine. I reported a fact I observed while watching the channel, just like others reported that Sci-Fi and USA had done the same - and even though those are not presently delivered by Dish.
> 
> My hope is that Travel will be included in the next round of Dish HD offerings. My intent was to inform that it (the channel) has launched an HD version of itself.


CNBC is adverting they're in HD. But not on Dish Natch.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dgordo said:


> They do not. I think only cox has travel channel hd right now.


Cox owns Travel Channel. They bought it from Discovery last year.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

would love to see this channel soon.


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

0pusX said:


> does direct tv have travel channel HD? Its like DISH doesnt even care if they keep losing people or not


I know...whats the deal here!!!!


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just switched from DTV a few months ago....I really feel I'm missing out on a lot here!!!!


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Cox owns Travel Channel. They bought it from Discovery last year.


I've been watching Travel HD for a little while now.... It's the only reason I
had cable TV back into my home again.(also the fact that my local cable
company offers HD-only package at $8.99 per month... no other fees required...
but only for people who have their cable modem service...

I hope DTV will add this channel ASAP, so I can record it on my HR20 & HR21s.... 

On the other hand.... I was wondering if Cox can withhold Travel Channel HD
from DTV? (since Cox is a cable TV company....  )


----------

